# Important vitamins and minerals



## Guest (Mar 21, 2011)

recommendations for people who have ADD/ADHD and OCD along with their DP/DR...

*Vitamins & Minerals*

Certain vitamin and mineral deficiencies are prevelant in children with ADHD and related conditions. These include the minerals *zinc* and *magnesium* which have been found to successfully treat ADD and hyperactivity. Vitamins B6, B3 (niacin), folic acid and B1 (thiamine) are also often deficient in children with these conditions. It has been found that manganese (not magnesium) causes irritability and difficulty concentrating. Various research has shown that supplementation of these nutrients decreases delinquent behaviour and leads to a significant improvement in academics and behaviour.

Zinc is called the intelligence mineral because it is needed for optimal development and functioning of the brain and nervous system. It plays a role in protein synthesis and collagen formation; it is involved in the blood-sugar control mechanism and thus protects against diabetes; it is also needed for a healthy reproductive system. Zinc is a key component in numerous vital enzymes and plays a role in immune system maintenance. Phytates found in soy products, seeds and nuts interfere with zinc absorption more completely than with other minerals (if soaked or slightly roasted nuts and seeds lose the phytates). The therapeutic range for children is 5-10mg. Zinc amino acid chelate, zinc citrate and picolinate are better than zinc sulphate or oxide. Foods rich in zinc include ginger root, pecan nuts, haddock, shrimps, turnips, brazil nuts, egg yolk, rye, oats, peanuts and almonds.

Magnesium strengthens bones and teeth, promotes healthy muscles to relax and is involved in harmonizing the nervous system and energy production. In some studies of children age 7 to 12, those who took magnesium supplements showed a significant decrease in hyperactivity, compared to control groups who took a placebo. Carbonated drinks such as cola and other processed foods contain phosphoric acid, which leaches magnesium from the body. It is best if avoided, so check the labels. The therapeutic range for magnesium is 400-800mg. Good food sources include most nuts and seeds, cooked beans, sprouted grains and beans, garlic, raisins, green peas, wheatgerm, potato skins and crabmeat.

One studyfound that 95% of ADHD children were deficient in magnesium. It was also found that they were deficient in iron, copper and calcium. The researchers concluded that "It is necessary to supplement trace elements in children with hyperactivity" . Therefore a good quality multi-mineral is recommended on a daily basis.

B vitamins are vital for proper brain function and development and have been used for children with ADD and ADHD. A great source of B vitamins are sprouts such as mung beans, aduki, alfalfa and lentil sprouts. They also contain enzymes that aid digestion and amino acid proteins.

B3 (niacin) is essential for energy production, brain function and has been used successfully in controlling schizophrenia. It helps balance blood sugar levels and aids in digestion. Therapeutic range is 25-50mg for children. It is found in mushrooms, tuna, asparagus, cabbage, tomatoes, mackerel, courgettes, squash and cauliflower.

B6 stimulates serotonin release in the brain. Children who are hyperactive have lower serotonin levels than those who are not. Low serotonin can result in lethargy, depression and cravings for food. B6 increases seretonin levels in children to a balanced level. It has been reported that tests were carried out that compared serotonin levels with children on Ritalin to those taking B6. The children on B6 maintained the levels even after they stopped taking it, whereas the Ritalin children did not show any raised levels at all. The therapeutic dose for children is 25-125mg. Foods include watercress, cauliflower, cabbage, peppers, bananas, squash, broccoli, asparagus, kidney beans, lentils, onions, seeds and nuts.

B12 is essential if the child is vegetarian. One fifty microgram tablet per week is sufficient. It can also be found in fortified margarine, soya milks, eggs, cheese.

*
Vitamins for OCD*

Alongside numerous herbs and supplements, patients with OCD can take the daily minimum requirement of vitamin B-complex, which is about 50 mg per day for adults. B-complex vitamins contain *inositol*, which helps regulate serotonin receptors in biochemical processes that are typically out of balance in OCD patients.

*Vitamins for Anxiety*
Like OCD, anxiety can be treated with B vitamins, including biotin, niacin, thiamine, pantothenic acid, riboflavin, B6, B12 and folic acid. These elements play a key role in the production and regulation of neurotransmitters and help to offset the neurotransmitter imbalance that anxiety causes. Again, patients can take a B-complex supplement of around 50 mg per day.

so basically... a good *B-complex (liquid kind is also good), zinc, iron, copper, magnesium,inositol and calcium*
I also recommend

Omega-3 derived from algea (vegan kind)...
Vitamin D3 (1000)
Vitamin C helps adrenals (and we alll know how much they are burned out on our systems lol) (vitamin C from Ascorbyl Palmitate and also vitamin c-1000 with bioflavonoids) There is also this powdered kind and MY GOODNESS it is POTENT http://madrelabs.com/madre-c

also GET PLENTY OF SUN!!!!! SUN produces SEROTONIN... and many of us have WAY TOO MUCH MELATONIN PRODUCTION... if you are very indoorsy.. you porbably have too much melatonin production which results in lethargy and depression..

if any of you were born premature... then possibly you are more at risk then others of becoming sick or have trouble with your immune system.. and i recommend Colostrum powder..
http://www.surthrival.com/colostrum.html

i also recommend ..taking reishi mushrooms ..http://vitamins.ultimatefatburner.com/reishi-mushrooms.html

also if anyone wants to have some natural mineral water straight from a spring.. instead of the kind filled with chemicals, fluoride and metals.. go here..http://www.findaspring.com/

i found one in a spa in San diego.. and that water really does taste different..


----------



## resonantblue (Mar 15, 2011)

wow, thanks for all that info


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2011)

you're welcome..









i also came across Sun chlorella vitamin a few days ago and just realized that it carries all the vitamins i mentioned above









woow
http://www.ehow.com/about_5052306_health-benefits-sun-chlorella.html


----------

